# Chester County



## rodhassler

I'm starting a thread for Chester county (SE Pa) in case anyone else is interested.

I went out this last weekend on Friday and Saturday for a total of about 3 hours and found nothing. I was searching south facing slopes under tulip poplars. Found 4 antler sheds though! Ha


----------



## Wilton Marburger

rodhassler said:


> I'm starting a thread for Chester county (SE Pa) in case anyone else is interested.
> 
> I went out this last weekend on Friday and Saturday for a total of about 3 hours and found nothing. I was searching south facing slopes under tulip poplars. Found 4 antler sheds though! Ha


----------



## Wilton Marburger

Out for an hour in Phoenixville area. They are starting


----------



## rodhassler

Wilton Marburger said:


> Out for an hour in Phoenixville area. They are starting


Hi Wilton! I'm in Phoenixville as well so that's good to know. I started morel hunting last year but with little kids + not much experience I'm a bit limited in my ability to search, so it's good to know what other people are seeing. Thanks!


----------



## Wilton Marburger

Too funny, I just had my first (8 months old) and this is year 2 for me as well. I have yet to figure out a rhyme or reason as to my search methods. I seem to find them around more mature trees (we do have lots of poplars) in areas where sun gets through the canopy but does not directly hit the morels. I find them on North side of property woods that get morning sun.


----------



## rodhassler

Went out today for a couple hours and found two morels. One big yellow and one very small black that was already starting to get soft. Not exactly a bonanza.


----------



## Wilton Marburger

Getting close. You hunting this season?


----------



## AJinPA

anything in Chesco yet? been looking but nothing yet!


----------



## Wilton Marburger

AJinPA said:


> anything in Chesco yet? been looking but nothing yet!


Heading out today in Phoenixville area. Not liking the colder nights after last weeks warmth and some rain but will see if anything’s popping


----------



## Wilton Marburger

Still no Morels in my spots. Came home with ramps and spring onions though. Every step in the woods today was "crunchy" even after yesterdays rain. I feel like it's still too dry


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Wilton Marburger said:


> Still no Morels in my spots. Came home with ramps and spring onions though. Every step in the woods today was "crunchy" even after yesterdays rain. I feel like it's still too dry
> View attachment 5756


Hi Wilton. I've never picked ramps. What areas do you typically find them...woods, fields, types of trees, etc? Thanks in advance.
-Bob


----------



## Wilton Marburger

PhilliesMorels said:


> Hi Wilton. I've never picked ramps. What areas do you typically find them...woods, fields, types of trees, etc? Thanks in advance.
> -Bob


Found in 3 places all directly on border between woods and clearing. All were in predominantly shaded areas even with the still open canopy. Trees in proximity were mixed, walnut, poplar, beech and oak.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Wilton Marburger said:


> Found in 3 places all directly on border between woods and clearing. All were in predominantly shaded areas even with the still open canopy. Trees in proximity were mixed, walnut, poplar, beech and oak.


Thanks for your insight.


----------



## jack-in-the-pulpit

IMG_1319




__
jack-in-the-pulpit


__
May 7, 2018







JFound 4 this morning near Downingtown. They appeared to have just popped after the rain yesterday. Found along a pipeline in direct sunlight.


----------



## Buzz

rodhassler said:


> I'm starting a thread for Chester county (SE Pa) in case anyone else is interested.
> 
> I went out this last weekend on Friday and Saturday for a total of about 3 hours and found nothing. I was searching south facing slopes under tulip poplars. Found 4 antler sheds though! Ha



Can I join you one day? Live in Bensalem so would never pirate anywhere nearby, nor would I hit someone's site. Complete rookie here and need experience. Thanks and probably this doubds5like a foolish request, but heck, I am serious n thought it worth a shot. All the best! Scott


----------

